# 35L Arcadia Arc External Filter Recomendation



## ale36 (6 Feb 2013)

Hello I have a 35L Arcadia Arc tank that where i currently have an under gravel filter, i want to change this for a couple of reasons:
1- I get too much evaporation from the air stone
2- I want to have a better substrate to plant this tank

so can any one recommend me an external filter that would give me a good filtration but the flow is not too powerful, and not break the bank (£0-£65 max)

Thanks


----------



## rolexbene (6 Feb 2013)

I have a nice JBL external filter for sale for £50 delivered, its a cristalprofi e700 and it is brand new in the box.


----------



## ale36 (6 Feb 2013)

rolexbene said:


> I have a nice JBL external filter for sale for £50 delivered, its a cristalprofi e700 and it is brand new in the box.


thanks i will see what other people can recommend first as the cristalprofi e700 seem a bit bulky


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Feb 2013)

ale36 said:


> thanks i will see what other people can recommend first as the cristalprofi e700 seem a bit bulky



Seems ideal to me mate, good for an upgrade in tank too.


----------



## John S (6 Feb 2013)

Can you adjust the flow on the Crystalprofi? I've got a 35l arc was was concerned it would be overkill.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Feb 2013)

I run an Eheim Ecco on a 20 litre


----------



## ale36 (12 Feb 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> I run an Eheim Ecco on a 20 litre


which one?

Im after a small canister filter that would be easy to hide away, i though about getting a hang on filter but due to the arcpod light being already attached to the rear rim of the tank this is not very practical


----------



## John S (12 Feb 2013)

The person I got my tank from ran an Eheim 2213 on it.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (12 Feb 2013)

ale36 said:


> which one?
> 
> Im after a small canister filter that would be easy to hide away, i though about getting a hang on filter but due to the arcpod light being already attached to the rear rim of the tank this is not very practical



The 2234.

Rated at 500lph.


----------



## ale36 (13 Feb 2013)

davem said:


> The person I got my tank from ran an Eheim 2213 on it.


This seem like what im after, and the price is not too bad £40 from Amazon


----------



## andyh (13 Feb 2013)

i ran ehiem 2222 on my 35l worked a dream no need to reduce the output either, even though you could.

I also have ran my 2324 on 30l which has in built heater, same output.
The beauty being no heater in tank


----------

